# apple tv & DD externe ?



## mvrydag (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de brancher un gros disque dur externe sur un apple tv ?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ce n'est pas possible sans des modifications profondes dans le logiciel de l'Apple TV, modifications non supportées par Apple. Voir ce fil par exemple.

Même ouvrir l'Apple TV pour lui mettre un de ces tout récents disques durs 2,5" de 250 Go n'est pas chose aisé, mais avec un bon tuto ça devrait se faire.


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (19 Janvier 2008)

Comme Apple n'a pas gratifié l'Apple TV d'un lecteur Blu-Ray ou même DVD interne (en sortant l'alimentation du boîtier par exemple ou en le fusionnant avec le Mini) en ce Macworld du 15 janvier 2008, je me questionne:

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'Apple TV avec sa révision logiciel à venir supportera la lecture d'un DVD à partir d'un lecteur externe USB, comme le SuperDrive pour MacBook Air ou encore avec le LaCie Portable DVD (ou autre) ? Un test par un possesseur du bidule en V2 (ou avec une m-a-j logiciel dans 2-3 semaines) serait apprécié  

Le port USB de la première version de l'Apple TV n'était pas utilisable pour l'ajout d'un disque dur externe (sauf si "hacké").

Puisque la gestion des DRM pour les films en location sur demande semble devoir être assumé par l'ATV seulement (en HD du moins), contrairement au contenu SD (définition standard ou qualité DVD) qui peut être géré par l'ordi, la chaîne HDCP devra donc être respectée de bout en bout de l'ATV jusqu'à la télé HDCP compatible. Je présume toujours. Comme la gestion de protection contre la copie sera présente. Alors, pourquoi ne supporterait-il pas aussi la lecture d'un Blu-Ray ou DVD externe sur son port USB ?

Je demande vos opinions comme ça car si la location de films sur demande est aussi lente à venir que l'iPhone chez Rogers (Canada) ou en comparant le délai qui s'est écoulé pour l'apparition d'épisodes télé sur l'ITS canadien, l'attrait de l'Apple TV risque de demeurer marginal hors de son pays d'origine...

Si seulement l'Iap lecteur DVD offrait une sortie alternative en diffusion vers l'Apple TV comme iTunes l'offre vers une borne Airport Express pour la musique, ça éviterait un encodage inutile pour un simple visionnement sur grand écran.

Puis, je me suis rappelé de la nouvelle option de "remote disk" dévoilé pour le MacBook Air. 

Peut-être pourrons-nous tout simplement accéder à distance à partir du menu de l'Apple TV, en réseau filaire ou sans-fil, utiliser le lecteur DVD et éventuellement Blu-Ray du Mac (ou PC) du voisinage réseau!


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2008)

Tu as de bonnes idées   Pour l'instant, aucune des fonctions que tu cites ne sera supporté par l'Apple TV 2. Mais on voit clairement que le potentiel de l'engin est sous exploité, et que des génies de l'informatique pourraient le transformer en quelque chose de très puissant.

L'Apple TV version 1 était destiné à recopier les données multimédia du Mac dans le salon. Il fait ça et il le fait bien.

L'Apple TV version 2 ajoute à la version 1 une fonction "terminal de vente de l'iTunes Music Store (iTMS)". On pourrait d'ailleurs se demander à la vue de cette fonction pourquoi Apple ne propose pas l'Apple TV en location, ou même sous la forme d'une mise à disposition pour l'utilisateur, afin de lui permettre de dépenser son argent sur l'iTMS.

Conclusion, je ne pense pas qu'il faille attendre des miracles de l'Apple TV, en tout cas pas de la part d'Apple, ces derniers privilégiant soit l'utilisation d'un Mac soit les achats sur l'iTMS. Que tu puisse ou pas lire tes DVD, Blu-ray ou pas, c'est le dernier de leurs préoccupations, d'autant que Steve Jobs a clairement indiqué dans sa keynote et dans une interview par la suite que le DVD est mort à son avis, et que Blu-ray ou pas, peu importe puisque c'est le DVD lui-même qui est en sursis.

En revanche le fameux port USB de l'Apple TV pourrait servir à recharger un iPod ou à le synchroniser avec la bibliothèque iTunes contenue à l'intérieur. Ce serait une façon pour les utilisateurs d'avoir un iPod sans pour autant être équipé d'un ordinateur (si si, il y a encore des personnes qui n'ont pas d'ordinateur ! Pensez aux adolescents par exemple, qui sont fans d'iPod, et qui sont obligés de le synchroniser sur l'ordinateur de Papa). Cela permettrait de toucher encore plus de personnes avec l'iPod et l'Apple TV... pour la version 3 l'an prochain ?!


----------



## cedriclekine (19 Janvier 2008)

a priori steve a annoncé que l'on pourrait voir de la qualité DVD et meme HD... tout cel va demander un stokage consequent. l'idée d'activer le port usb n'est pas farfelue.
je crois plus en l'eventuelle fonction serveur du time capsule...


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2008)

cedriclekine a dit:


> a priori steve a annoncé que l'on pourrait voir de la qualité DVD et meme HD... tout cel va demander un stokage consequent.



Pas le moins du monde, car les vidéos ne sont stockées que 30 jours, et même seulement 24 heures lorsque l'on a commencé la première lecture. Je ne sais pas combien de vidéos vous êtes capable de voir en 30 jours, mais même en qualité HD cela ne remplis pas les 40 Go de l'Apple TV.

Pour ne pas être d'une parfaite mauvaise foi, je dois reconnaître que de si faibles capacités de stockage sont rédhibitoires, surtout quand on compare avec la concurrence qui est actuellement entre 250 Go et 500 Go. Mais si on se limite à ce que permet la loi, nul besoin d'espace de stockage puisque il est quasiment impossible à remplir, en l'absence de contenus :rateau:


----------

